# Smith & Wesson Shield???



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Just curious to what you all think about the Shield for a woman? 
I'm thinking about buying the 9mm for my "better half" as a primary carry weapon. My XD9 is a bit heavy.

Ive read some really good reviews so I decided to go down to AGR Guns and Ammo to check it out. Great feel, balance, and great price ($369 new), but its not for me. I'm thinking about renting one for her to try the gun out. 

I'm open to any other suggestions as well.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I love mine and wouldn't hesitate getting one for my wife.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

very good video...


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait for the GLOCK 43. I felt the Shield, and it felt cheap to me. I shot one and noticed the chamber had rust too. Something I read is common with them. I cut the grass, run, walk with my g27 none of those issues.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Let her shoot a few. Mine opted for the XDs9. It was easier to rack and she liked the trigger better than the Shield.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

She wants the Ruger SP101 2.25" that I'm buying-for me!!! She actually qualified for her CHL with my Ruger GP100 w/4" barrel. Girl's pretty good!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look at the Springfield XDs, the single stack lighter version of the XD / XDm. Better trigger and better accuracy than the SW Shield. I got rid of my shield after shooting a friends XDs. Liked it so much I got the .45 and 9mm versions.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

We got three 9mm Shields (me, wife, daughter), love them.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

The guy I was gonna buy the SP101 from backed out on the sale so we went back to her original choice. The S&W Airweight 642 revolver. She was set on a revolver from the beginning. 

Thanks for all of the advice folks.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dukdogtx said:


> The guy I was gonna buy the SP101 from backed out on the sale so we went back to her original choice. The S&W Airweight 642 revolver. She was set on a revolver from the beginning.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice folks.


 Good choice. Can't go wrong with that 642..


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Donnie. Hope all is well.
We shot the 642 today, and other than a challengingly stiff trigger the gun was very accurate out to the 7yd mark. Best thing of all. Joanna really likes it!!!


(I really wanted that SP101 though)


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have shot the 9mm Shield and really liked it. I shot the .40 S&W Shield and hated it. I bought a Ruger LC9s........I love that little gun. One of the best trigger pulls there is from a stock pistol. LIGHT YEARS better than the original LC9.....The LC9s is an awesome little gun!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Dukdogtx said:


> Hey Donnie. Hope all is well.
> We shot the 642 today, and other than a challengingly stiff trigger the gun was very accurate out to the 7yd mark. Best thing of all. Joanna really likes it!!!
> 
> (I really wanted that SP101 though)


You've just got to get both!

642's just a real good size and fit for most women, (good compact carry gun for men if it comes down to it, too). and it's got a long and solid past as a good gun. My wife doesn't like it much just because she's very sensitive to recoil, but there's some reduced-recoil Hornady rounds I found that make it a bit more "palatable" for her..


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Update.
Bought the S&W 642 and she and I both really like it now that I changed out the trigger springs. Heck, I may carry it some. 

I was thinking that she may eventually like to carry an auto 9mm since she likes my XD9 SC. So, I bought the Shield to go along with he S&W sister.

Now, both of the boys want the dayum Shield!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

S&W snubby revolvers are great summer pocket pistols. Slide it in a shorts pocket and roll.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree. The 642 is very comfortable to carry. 

Mom wanted to go to the range for Mother's Day to shoot her gun. We had a blast. We put 100 rds through the 642, 125 through the Shield and another 150 through the XD9. Lots of fun!!!

It's funny, I just read a previous post stating that the Shield seemed cheap. After dealing with the Glock 43 I'd still take the Shield. Its very well put together with a really nice finish. Plus it's crazy accurate for such a small gun.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally decided on the Shield 9 over the Glock 43 and XD, budget was an issue with me and it was only 389$ at Academy, I wanted the option to use the safety mainly. I guess I could have saved up a little more money but I just didn't want to wait any longer and almost all the info and reviews on the Shield were positive, I like it.


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Shield*

I love the look and feel of the Shield models and the ergonomics are perfect for EDC, but I will say I don't think they are as accurate as the XDs or other similar sized guns. I'm not a fan of any GLOCK, but the new single stack is tempting to check out; just don't forget, without an external safety, carrying one loaded in a purse could be an issue while fumbling around for lipstick or keys. Great guys at AGR, they'll steer you right!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

GearGuru21 said:


> I love the look and feel of the Shield models and the ergonomics are perfect for EDC, but I will say I don't think they are as accurate as the XDs or other similar sized guns. I'm not a fan of any GLOCK, but the new single stack is tempting to check out; just don't forget, without an external safety, carrying one loaded in a purse could be an issue while fumbling around for lipstick or keys. Great guys at AGR, they'll steer you right!


Fumbling around in a purse with any loaded pistol is not recommended.

IMO, the XD is the best suited for women to carry, especially in a purse, due to the palm and trigger safeties. It would be very uncommon for those pistols to AD without actually being held in a hand. I carry a XD SC in my shorts pockets sometimes without a holster. I don't fumble around in the pocket looking for junk though, nothing in there but the pistol.

ust my .02.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I too really like my XD9 SC. It's a bit more accurate for me than the Shield. Then again, I've put 1500 or so through the XD versus my Shield's 250. I love carrying the Shield over the XD. The XD is a bit too heavy for IWB.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

GG21,
I too do my gun business with AGR. Great people, great service, GREAT PRICES!!!
They also sell lots of nice guns on consignment. They may be selling one of my XD9 SCs so I can purchase either an XDM Competition 5.25 or M&P Pro.

We have and will continue to purchase all of our handguns (4) from AGR.


----------

